# WoC : Warriors of the Eternal Lagoon(Updated 8/20: Slugs)



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Been working on these off and on for some time (mostly just touch up) hard for me to sit down and work on them for long periods of time

the conceptual idea is that the more advanced the unit the more nurgle affected the base would be so the maruaders are pretty basic base but progress so far 

did my first ever greenstuff work on the daemon prince to cover up some of the exhaust from the 40k pieces i used the colors on the wings are what im thinking for it with the same rusted dirty look the warrior has with the open parts more of a bilish yellow color

also the tail felt a bit small and weak so i took maruader banner bits and gave him a endpiece for it... it still needs a bit of greenstuff to smooth out where the two meet but he will be painted after my warriors are done (theyre about halfway)


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

a few more images i was wanting (had to do some resizing)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Is the rough texture on the Warrior deliberate, because it works well for Nurgle.

I am not a fan of the Marauder icon as an Icon, so do not like it as a tail mace. However the work looks solid, so if you like it then that is good enough.

The GS looks a little proud around the edges; next time I suggest using a wet finger to smooth the edges into the existing model.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Is the rough texture on the Warrior deliberate, because it works well for Nurgle.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Marauder icon as an Icon, so do not like it as a tail mace. However the work looks solid, so if you like it then that is good enough.
> 
> The GS looks a little proud around the edges; next time I suggest using a wet finger to smooth the edges into the existing model.


the texture was deliberate was a bit more than i expected but i liked the way it turned out
and ill remember that on the green stuff its something i hope to get much better with after getting some more experience with it


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice things, altough the green on the chaos warrior looks a bit too light to me, but that's my personal taste and perhaps the picture. The torso and left arm on the DP remind me of chaos space marines, but that's no big deal as long as you paint the pipes/cables in fleshy tones. The model looks nice and that's what is important
Keep on!


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Lemmy1916 said:


> nice things, altough the green on the chaos warrior looks a bit too light to me, but that's my personal taste and perhaps the picture. The torso and left arm on the DP remind me of chaos space marines, but that's no big deal as long as you paint the pipes/cables in fleshy tones. The model looks nice and that's what is important
> Keep on!


ty 
Was hoping to make the cables look more wormy than cable but if it doesnt work out theres always gs


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

aaaaannnnndddd update
job hunting and me having a hard time staying on a sleep schedule has me up at all hours so ive been painting on and off for a while ...
core units seem to never end when youre painting them but the warriors are coming along... but the daemon prince got a little paint today the meaty skin isnt as brightly huen as i wanted it to be but the sinewy effect from the wash made it worth it
thoughts comments and suggestions loved:victory:


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally got some more work in on the DP 
also went over the warrior champion with a dark wash just playing around 
did the weapon first liked the outcome of the muted green more so did the rest of him


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Everything's looking very Nurgly so far! And that's gooooooooood!

I'm a little bothered by the DP's singular wing, but will see how he turns out once finished.

Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Saulot said:


> Everything's looking very Nurgly so far! And that's gooooooooood!
> 
> I'm a little bothered by the DP's singular wing, but will see how he turns out once finished.
> 
> Looking forward to more updates!


just never cared for the two big wings... Always looked too bulky to me with the one wing fluff wise he would be able to leap and then flap to get some extra distance/speed also fluff wise the trophy rack on the other side would eventually get turned into another wing depending on how his blessings went... 
just thought itd be different and make it stand out more


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

well it's done for now... need to paint the tubing from the 40k pieces make them looks wormy (if it doesnt work ill just greenstuff it), a shoulder pad, and a couple hooks from marauder flails coming off of the trophy rack is all thats left. 
Going to paint/wash those seperately so i can more easily access whats around/under them but here's the finished pre wash

(pulled out the real camera for this instead of using the phone if theres any difference lmk would like to post the best pictures i can)


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Got the left over bits that go on after the last touches are done finished. So now I guess it's time to finish up the warriors I've been putting off forever


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

well this is the progress on the warriors... down to just the shields and fronts left everything else is done until its all pieced together (i paint on sprues :/ easier to reach a lot of places and easier to handle the pieces in general for me)
one close up is of a standard warrior the other two are the rest of the command units the shield with the standard will go on the outside of the standard hand and the sword still in scabbard will go on the musicians back... i think


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

*WoC Nugle Theme (Updated 4/20)*

Didn't think I would get the rest of the paint for the DP this quickly was so excited today... so it's finished now except maybe a couple touch up spots after the little extra bits glue dries... we'll see in the morning but here is the finished product... 

the wash was intentionally that dark will hopefully make more sense when i can get the basing done... as well as the rocks 
also the gut has more colors just bad lighting cant really tell it anyway hope everyone enjoys ^^


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

small update..
So I really dislike painting core units.. each mini always has some character that makes it different than the others but they're still all about the same so progress has been slow...

finished the musician tonight
still needs the wash but i plan on doing all of them at the same time


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Looking very nice, the washes g e them some really nice depth, keep it up!


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Hellados said:


> Looking very nice, the washes g e them some really nice depth, keep it up!


thanks mate hopefully these won't take too much longer but we'll see always had troubles with core units bogging me down plus other projects are starting to come up besides warhammer so who knows

next on the list after these is to finish my mounted sorcerer (the one with the skull helmet on him and the horse)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I normally paint some core units then as a present to myself I do a character


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Hellados said:


> I normally paint some core units then as a present to myself I do a character


i got these done all except the shields and the bodies and then did the DP so i really need to quit putting them off lol


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Last update for a while on these guys. Going to finish the rest before I post them since theyre not command units. 
But the standard bearer is done standard will likely get some redoing but may not since im not great at the freehand design yet. will get touchups tomorrow most like then on to the remaining 9
these guys make me wish i had picked up a thing of green stuff earlier makes it super easy to set arms where you want them and which direction and you really don't realize how noticeable the gaps are till you've filled one up with it


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Good and precise paintjob 
May I suggest to add some depth to the green using washes? Devlan Mud 50% thraka green 50% should do the trick. (I don't know the new names of the washes...)


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Good and precise paintjob
> May I suggest to add some depth to the green using washes? Devlan Mud 50% thraka green 50% should do the trick. (I don't know the new names of the washes...)


they will be washed to be much darker just waiting to do them all at once for that (champion is already washed) but ill defiantly try it out sometime


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

super super excited today...

this came in

only have two problems with it... one the skeletons don't really fit in with my army and two) lots of cleaning up mostly little mould prongs some lines but its an amazing mini.

just have to finish up those warriors now then i might start him


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

whoo more real progress... 

been on a small video game binder but started working on them again tonight got three warriors bodies done which i think will be what i aim for tomorrow and the next day.. the shields should only take a day two at most to finish up then theyll be done 

(and yea theyll need to be washed when pieced then ill do some highlighting)


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

all the bodies are done going to finish up the shields and green stuff the gaps. 
hoping to be completely done with them by tomorrow but should have finished pictures up later on today.

on another note have a mounted chaos sorcerer and a chaos lord on daemonic mount ready to go but im undecided on what to do first (looking forward to other things more so these are just filler that needs to be done)

so which one should i do first? or does anyone have an opinion? Sadly they will not be painted up nurgly they will be undivided
im planning on having three sets of lords eventually; an undivided to lead a nurgle set and a slaan set (will have a nurgle and slaan themed army but the undivided are so i can run them together)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I prefer the mounted lord; however, I always try to paint the models that I like rather than the ones that are popular, so either choose your favourite or paint something else instead until one of them grabs you.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks dave ^^
ive always liked them both im really excited for some upcoming projects but dont have any of them on the shelf yet and dont have the funds for them currently so these are what i have to work on


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

final stretch now got them pieced and gaps filled (saddly the champ missed the greenstuff and i dont want to have to redo it) but here they are the warriors of nurgle
chopped and filed the helmet horns on each one a bit differently to add some uniqueness 

going to let the greenstuff set for a day or so and then finishing painting touches and wash.

will post a full rank file picture after that but then it's on to other models


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

getting ready to do the lord and sorcerer and was working out what all i wanted to have lord and hero wise...
decided since im going to do nurgle and slaan i should have three sets of champs (one undivided and one for both the others) so the lord and sorcerer i have ready to be painted will be undivided and thats where i have hit a wall

im unsure how i want to paint them... most all undivided ive ever seen is a lot of black with silver or gold metals and then 1 color for pop. was wondering if anyone had any ideas about something i could do since i don't plan on using any khorne or tzench ever. the shield arm thats a tentacle i plan on doing very palid with a bit of pink/light purple on it but outside of that im not really sure how to make it be something besides black without making it feel like a marked unit 

also will be using silver metals never been a fan of gold

any suggestions or ideas/examples would be greatly appreciated


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

found inspiration and started on the lord on daemonic mount today... did a little test spot on it and loved it still playing with the colors a little and will have to do some greenstuff work since the mount body doesnt come together right on bottom but so far am extremely happy with how it has turned out.
was going for a bone look on the armor but ended up with more of a grey ivory feel to it but that with the iron metals and dark mount looks amazing imo

tail and other thick hair needs more work still havn't found the right thing for it yet (have to try mixing a few colors next session)

looking forward to the C&C 
(picture quality is worse; only have my phone currently away from the good camera)


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

well here they are.
Warriors painted and washed to look dingy and like theyve trodged through too much swamp gunk
third picture is my favorite one ive taken in i think ever; the camera focused on the sword and brought all the detail forward yay for macro setting


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

been a while since I've worked on anything at all (2weeks) hit a wall with some colors and been out and about enjoying the summer but made a little work today
don't want to work on too much on it since ill likely have to redo small parts on the armor after i get the fur/long hair painted right and i dont have the paints for it yet (slow roll XD)

but heres where its at


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

a bit more work touchups and fixing the black and it should be done^^
then on to the rider


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

a bit more progress got the greenstuff work done(large gap between the two pieces on bottom and on the saddle) and got the spikes in a bit more paint and itll be finished till i do basing (going to double base it so it can be Daemonic mount of barded horse)

also put this together need a couple more small materials and itll be done too


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

full finish on the mount (anyone know of a good clear coat that doesnt shine too much?)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Testor's dull coat maybe?

I love the stuff even if it does smell like it's giving you cancer.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Testor's dull coat maybe?
> 
> I love the stuff even if it does smell like it's giving you cancer.


you sir are officially my hero


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

so many tiny updates close together but im really enjoying what i have to work on right now (backlog is growing though)

nurglings came in today decided to give the DP at least one and this is what came of it...
theyre happiness is just awesome ill even say... contagious XD
will be making some to have floating around the army 3-4 (possible extra spawns) but mostly just for looks and decoration on other things and a palanquin at some point


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

small weapon swap today removed the hammer and shortened the haft to put a longer one with an old oop warrior axe with a bit of filing and cutting on the front also did a head swap (original head was just too busy for me) for an oop warrior head with some minor tweaks going to try to paint alot tonight since the minion is going to the gramps


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The longer haft and lower grip look more sensible to me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What Dave said, defs the one on the right


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

agreed... hard to gs stuff that small for me right now XD but i did it pictures to follow just having to find more primer (hate painting metal minis)


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

random stuff i worked on today...
palanquin
and double base idea for the dmount (will be a log (cav base) in water (50mm) when finished


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

played with some gs earlier made a poppedboil/boil bed on the palanquin also started what i hopefully can turn into a nest for creepy crawlies very wip for now.. hopefully can pull it off but might scrap the dangly if it doesnt want to form up right

will probably edit this post after while after i do some painting on the rider ive been working on and add in pictures from it


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

couldnt sleep... again... so spent the night doing the last coats of wash and such and this is what came out of it (will need to go over the gs in a couple days with some touchup but until the bases are worked on he's done in my book)

would love some feedback on him... thinking this will be the general theme for my undivided


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

He looks a little flat to me; I feel he would pop more with a complimentary spot colour, maybe purple.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

pictures dont quite show the mane and tail/cloak very well theres a bit more color on those but ill agree they are a little plain... but itll make the nurgle side of the army (and someday slaan) pop more


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

been a while since I've had an actual update.
work has been strenuous but my body has finally adapted to the strain so im back to the hobby on my days off

went to a local small hobby store... found next to nothing but i did find something that screamed at me

caterpillar foam thingies

they looked to be close to the right size and they were cheap so i bought a pack (2) and got to work

a lot of filing and carving on where the face was and it started to actually look possible

used some small dowels to make pegs for the palanquin to sit on, the front armor plate is a DP pauldron, and the tabard on back is from the marauders box

a bit more filing and this one will be ready for paint


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent find with the caterpillars.

I have wondered about sculpting giant maggots as cavalry/hounds/&c. in a Nurgle army but that is much less effort.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

agreed I had a hard time deciding on how to use them, but I wasn't satisfied with trying to use nurglings so they moved up to that.

will still have a little room in between them on the base so going to make some bits and run some chain to some nurgling drivers 
we'll see how it goes.

eventually have to try to do some water effects on the bases and make them swampy


----------

